# Farve wow!!!



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

IDK how many of you watched the vikings game but....

Amazing!!! Farve put on a great performance tonight. For someone of his age to play like that is amazing. He could be the Randy Couture of football lol. He did an unbelievable job tonight and is now the only player to beat all 30 NFL teams. he also seemed like a very humble nice guy in the post game interview. 

In the past I have said allot of bad things about him because he has gone in and out of retirement but tonight I have nothing but good things to say about him.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I saw it, yeah :thumbsup: him and Jared Allen were awesome.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

I think this belongs in the sports section..

But either way, Farve is a great player and a good team leader. Vikings shouldn't struggle with him there


----------



## gmc74 (Oct 6, 2009)

He spells his name Favre


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

Ya, he is a stud. His game ending pass last week was insane. I also agree that he is very humble... he's a really likeable guy.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

He really is a wonderful person and a true sportsman. I hope he leads the Vikes to XLIV.


----------



## caveman (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah the old man still has itraise01:


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow all I can say is I had some doubts but it's truly amazing wathcing this 40 year-old man have so much fun out there like a kid and just play the game with so much passion... he's still got it...


----------



## joshua7789 (Apr 25, 2009)

Representing for the gray bush. Way to go Brett.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

I thought he was older than 40 due to all the gray.

He has beat every team he's ever been on now, I think.


----------

